
Two reports describe major new iOS 13 and macOS 10.15 features - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/two-reports-describe-major-new-ios-13-and-macos-10-15-features/
======
xs83
At what point will Apple start innovating again rather than playing catch up?

I can think of only a couple of truly useful and unique things they have on
their phones currently: iMessage and Airdrop.

Meanwhile you have companies like Google & Huawei leveraging both cloud and
on-device AI to improve things like Camera ability and battery life.

~~~
blub
And a modicum of privacy and protection for the scummiest developers which
Android will never have.

